# Namenserklärung



## Patrick Kamin (18. November 2001)

Leute, ich brauch eure Hilfe. Wisst ihr vielleicht, wie ich den Ursprung von einem Namen herausfinden kann. Jetzt nicht nur auf deutsche Namen bezogen, sondern allgemein. Wäre super, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Robert Fischer (19. November 2001)

also im internet kenne ich keine website die sowas anbietet. für namen gibt es allerdings allerhand bücher, in denen das erklärt wird.


----------



## baGra (24. November 2001)

http://www.vornamenlexikon.de
Für Nachnamen kenn ich aber leider keine Seite


----------



## Robert Fischer (25. November 2001)

schau mal hier nach: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Nachnamen+Lexikon&meta=


----------

